# Bull Arab



## FAY (Feb 15, 2011)

As we love danes and I doubt if we could ever take to any little dogs, down the track as we are getting older we thought we may have another breed that is not so huge.
I was staying at a place on the weekend and they had one of these dogs. My first impression of the head was a bit danish (LOL)
This boy was gorgeous. I know they are bred for hunting but that is not something we would be doing. I liked the overall look of it, owner says that it is very placid with kids other animals etc.
Does anyone on here have them? If so, I would like to know all about them. As you know first hand experience is the best info.


----------



## damian83 (Feb 15, 2011)

nice temps and loyal dogs i know a bloke with a cross, she is beautiful
there is a guy selling pups at the moment
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/sale-non-herp-57/bull-arab-pups-154629/


----------



## Smithers (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Fay,

I don't own one but lived next door to one. He was a big softy but had the intelligence of a red setter...(a bit slow on the uptake) plus he was a bit of a sook. Loved food walking garbage can. Was very good with small children,...he was aware of their small size and was very gentle with them. I doubt this one would have made it out in the bush chasing pigs etc. Personally I'd rather a french mastiff. if I was to get another dog,...I had english and american staffies previously  

Hope an owner here knows a bit more hands on info for ya


----------



## scorps (Feb 15, 2011)

We have kept and bred bull arabs before Fay, they are a very loving animal that is good imo as a family pet as well as a bit of security around the house.

Ben


----------



## gemrock2hot (Feb 15, 2011)

I have had Danes n bull Arabs. Bull Arabs they are lovely dogs good with kids and make good guard dogs. The best dog I had was a bull Arab cross Irish wolf hound n he was amazing bought him at 6 wks old he was really protective of me when we went for walks (our area was a bit dodgy) he always stuck close by me n growled at ne one that looked a bit sus but he loved kids n was so good with them. His father was the same but he was a pure bred weighing at 75kgs would recommend them to ne one hope this helps


----------



## FAY (Feb 15, 2011)

damian83 said:


> nice temps and loyal dogs i know a bloke with a cross, she is beautiful
> there is a guy selling pups at the moment
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/sale-non-herp-57/bull-arab-pups-154629/



Thanks for that Damien, but we are not in the market for one just at the moment as we still have a Dane. We personally only like one dog at a time and therefore get all the attention. There is always someone home, so do not need another for company for him/ her. Can anyone tell me if there is a difference in temperament between males and females? I prefer female dogs, but may change my mind.


----------



## edstar (Feb 15, 2011)

Friends of ours have one. Awesome dog.. It can be a bit stand offish with other people but was find with us.Good watchdog and very loyal.. Was headstrong as a pup and a but hard to train, but is fine now


----------



## FAY (Feb 15, 2011)

I think this dog had a bit of history. The owner lives with her brother, the dog did not like him. Would not come to me, but the owner said, he just doesn't like Zach, likes you but just wary as he doesn't know you. I just had a feeling previous owner was a male and maybe wasn't kind to him.


----------



## MontePython (Feb 15, 2011)

This is Molly my 6yo Bull Arab X Bull Mastif, she stands nearly to my waist but i am only 5ft 6. She is around 35 kgs of puppy dog eyes and slobber. My Daughter learned to walk by pulling herself up by her ears. molly also lactated and tried to feed both the kids when they were babies.
She suffers alot from alergies from the grass, especially around the muzzle but has had no other health problems. She is standing on 6in square tiles for paw comparison.


----------



## damian83 (Feb 15, 2011)

FAY said:


> Thanks for that Damien, but we are not in the market for one just at the moment as we still have a Dane. We personally only like one dog at a time and therefore get all the attention. There is always someone home, so do not need another for company for him/ her. Can anyone tell me if there is a difference in temperament between males and females? I prefer female dogs, but may change my mind.


 


my inlaws had male and female, male was a sooky lap dog and the female was lovely until someone broke into their house and she got roused on, the intruders let her out and came back 10 min later she was not a happy dog after that. the intruders tried a week later to pull the same stunt, the came in 10 min later got in the back door and she would not let them out the back again till they called the cops and he got arrested...
just depends on the dogs i guess


----------



## Silver (Feb 15, 2011)

We have had our Bull Arab (Wot) for over 10 years. He is the most beautiful dog. He is great around people, loves kids, could go on forever. Can't beat them!


----------

